# Stanley 28" tool box for loco transport



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Thought I would post some pics of a tool box I found at the local home center tocarry trains in. It was under $30 at Lowes but Sears, Home Depot and others have it.

The tool box:








http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i...3xwci6.png

Bachmann 2-6-6-2 inside:








http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i...0zuulg.png

USA GP9 and Aristo RS-3 inside:








http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i...1xg01r.png

With a little foam between locos they are ready to travel. Plus plenty of space to store radios or whatever else you need to run. Note, the tray that comes with it doesn't work with all the locos I tried.

Of course it's not going to fit your large diesels like U25B, SD40, SD45, etc.

russ


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Good to know. I've got two similar "Craftsman" toolboxes that I use for that purpose. Added benefit--the lid has compartments for tools, so it's both steam-up toolkit and loco transport. Disadvantage; the lid--when open--shifts the center of gravity back, so you've got to prop it up against something so it doesn't fall over when trying to get your loco in or out... 

Later, 

K


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

add the Bmann K27 fits like a glove after trimming the Bmann original Styrofoam!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info, this is timely for me as I just got a Bachman Climax and Heisler. Picking them up, especially the Heisler, is risky with all the details and underbody delicate items and I was pondering how to best transport them. I will check it out. 

Jerry


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I know the Climax will fit easily. I don't have a Heisler to see if it will fit width wise with the Climax in the box at the same time with some padding. If you have a Harbor Freight nearby you might want to get their 18" case. It has the sectional foam padding inside and I believe the Climax will fit in that. I was able to successfully fit a Bachmann 4-4-0 with tender into that case (not lengthwise of course). 

http://www.harborfreight.com/18-x-1...69318.html

Looks like it's on sale for $28 now. A case for each might be better. I've never had a need to transport my Climax yet so I can't confirm. I wish Harbor Freight made that case in a larger size!

russ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use he Kobalt tool box to transport my LS K-4, fits quite nicely and it has a detachable parts bends on top which I use to carry my tools. Best part got it on sale. Later RJD


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

my live steamers are a bit larger than toolbox size, but i used to transport O gauge locomotives in similar cases that are often on sale at Home Depot & Dixieline. it became quite a common practice in our club, but since this happened to a friend, i'll just pass on that tools are apparently very attractive to thieves so if you are traveling with engines packed in these cases, please make sure they are out of sight to avert the temptation as mistaken identity.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Never thought of that good tip. Later RJD


----------

